# Single serve brownie in mug??



## BTKilla (Oct 6, 2010)

I was wondering if i could put some weed into recipe like this http://www.chow.com/recipes/26020-microwave-brownie-in-a-mug-single-serving or if anybody had a recipe like this. I can't make a full batch cause I can't afford that much weed and I live with my parents. And no firecrackers I tried and not such a good experience. If anyone could help I would really appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey BTKilla 

Got the chance to try this last weekend, and, card carrying Choco-holic that I am, I was so blown away that I just had to have the recipe. Perfect size. And, as it asks, I&#8217;m sharing the Love -

I don&#8217;t know if this can be adapted to MMJ use by adding herb directly to the dry ingredients or not as it is a Microwave recipe, (anybody??? Is there sufficient heat/time to fully release the cannabanoids of Dry Herb in micro cooking??) 
I am thinking of substituting canna-oil for the corn oil after Christmas, but I&#8217;m going to try it with the cannabutter that a friend is bringing over next Saturday. As decadent as this little beast can be when prepared as originally written - didn&#8217;t need a Chocolate fix for 2 days - I think for med purposes this would probably do well for about 3-4 doses depending on the potency of the oil/butter.

Recipe I was given: Thanks again Tia. Loved the PB Chips!!

*******************
*Why is This The Most Dangerous Cake Recipe in The World?​*_(answer below)
​_*Life is good!!!
This is a Freebie so Feel Free to Share, Spread One Love. 
I can't believe someone finally thought of this!!!! But OH how SWEET it is!!!!!​ 
**THE 5 MINUTE CHOCOLATE CAKE FOR TWO PEOPLE​*(if you want to feel _slightly_ more virtuous)​*HOW NEAT!
5 MINUTE CHOCOLATE MUG CAKE​*(One Cup - One Utensil)​*4 tablespoons flour 
4 tablespoons sugar or equivalent sugar substitute 
2 tablespoons cocoa 
1 egg or equivalent egg substitute 
3 tablespoons milk (Whole, Reduced Fat, Rice etc.)
3 tablespoons corn or canola oil 
3 tablespoons chocolate chips (optional) 
A small splash of vanilla extract 
1 Extra large coffee/cocoa/soup mug (Must Be Microwave-Safe) 

Add dry ingredients to mug, and mix well. Add the egg and mix thoroughly. 
Pour in the milk and oil and mix well.

Add the chocolate chips (if using) and vanilla extract, and mix again. 


Put your mug in the microwave and cook for 3 minutes at 1000 watts, adjust for your unit if neccessary. 


Note
The cake may rise over the top of the mug, but don't be alarmed! Allow to cool a little, 2 to 3 min and tip out onto a plate if desired. 

EAT ! ENJOY! Choco-holic&#8217;s Rejoice! This Is PURE COMFORT FOOD!!

And you know EXACTLY what is in it. No chance of an allergic reaction, no chance of improper dietary matches.


Answer to The Question, &#8220;Why is this the most dangerous cake recipe in the world&#8221;? 

Because now we are all only 5 Minutes Away From Chocolate Cake at Any Time of the Day or Night! 

***********************
*Enjoy, Share the Love
CR


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 19, 2010)

Im thinking you could just add a little cannabutter to this, like a bit less than a tablespoon depending on how potent your butter is.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 20, 2010)

Using the canna dutter is a good idea BUT don't use a microwave . It'll fuck up the cabbinis


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 20, 2010)

I suppose you could melt the butter into the brownie immediately after taking it out of the microwave... I mean, it's not like it's healthy to begin with


----------

